# 1999 Litespeed Natchez...good buy?



## deftones156 (Jul 8, 2009)

I have the opportunity to purchase a 1999 Litespeed Natchez, with a full Dura-Ace 7700 drivetrain/shifters, 105 brake calipers, Easton bars and seatpost (carbon), Cenelli stem and Mavic wheels. Look carbon fork, cane creek headset. 

The owner says that he originally built the bike up with different parts, and in '02 he bought all Dura-Ace stuff, the bars, stem, seatpost and wheels with the intention of putting it on the bike. He said that he never put on all those parts, and they sat in boxes until a few months ago when he put them on the bike. He said that the only original parts are the frame, fork and headset. He also says that the frame is in perfect condition with no scratches or scuffs, dents, etc. 

He said that he's looking to get around $1000 for it, what do you guys/gals think? I believe that the frame was around $1400ish in 1999, and I think you could buy a full Ultegra bike for around $2500 or so. I'm thinking that even though these are 7700 vintage, they are still "new" parts. I ride on well-used 7700 right now and have no complaints. I guess I'm looking at it as a great condition TI frame plus a new old groupset, along with new old wheels/bars/stem/seatpost makes $1000 a good price, but I'd like to hear opinions.

FYI, I ride a Waterford 2200 right now, so I have become accustomed to the nice ride of steel. 

Thoughts? TIA. :thumbsup:


----------



## deftones156 (Jul 8, 2009)

I should also add that I'm only selling the Waterford because it's too small for me. Other than I love it...


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

I'd say $1000-$1200 for that setup is about right, assuming that the seller is accurate in his description of the components. I'm also assuming that the fit is correct.

I've been nothing but happy with my '98 Classic.


----------

